# Autostart script



## aadryaan94 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi. I need one script, to start another script from 10 to 10 hours (for example). Can I make this?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2013)

Hard to tell what you are asking, but see cron(8).


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 20, 2013)

*H*m, I want to start script.sh on every 10 hours, write a command and script.sh open on every 10 hours until FreeBSD restarts.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2013)

cron(8) will do that.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 20, 2013)

Can you help me? I don't understand this manual.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 20, 2013)

crontab(5)


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 20, 2013)

Help me please. I don't understand this manual.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2013)

Use `crontab -e` to edit the file.  See the EXAMPLES section at the end of crontab(5) for an example of the entries.


----------



## j4ck (Nov 21, 2013)

Check this out. Also this one.


----------

